# Green eye discharge and clear snotty nose in kid



## AlleysChicks (Apr 26, 2019)

Just got this little baby on Monday 4/22. Weather has been up and down in temps and lots of rain. Today while feeding I noticed her right eye had green discharge and she had clear snot coming from her nose. She’s not coughing as of right now but I just want to make sure she’s ok. The lady I got her from said it could be pink eye but I’ve never had this happen and I worry. Any help is appreciated! 



 
Picture is from Tuesday. I’ll try to get a pic of her eye and nose in the morning. She’s very skittish.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 26, 2019)

@B&B Happy goats , @Devonviolet @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

I have had one get a little green poopy stuff in a eye and used saline  and washed the eye, it was fine in the next few days. If everything else is normal may just be eye irratation ...just watch to see it gets worse
Is the nose just clear and runny? Or thick and snotty ? 
Have you taken her temperature  ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 26, 2019)

If you just got her on Monday, it could be "shipping fever", which is basically a "cold".
I would check her temperature and if she doesn't have a fever you could see if she can fight it off.
If she has a fever or it gets worse you could treat with antibiotics.  You could call a vet or, you can get LA 200 from Tractor Supply


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have had one get a little green poopy stuff in a eye and used saline  and washed the eye, it was fine in the next few days. If everything else is normal may just be eye irratation ...just watch to see it gets worse
> Is the nose just clear and runny? Or thick and snotty ?
> Have you taken her temperature  ?


Clear and runny. I’ve not been able to catch her. She’s a bit wild. And it’s been raining hard the last couple days so it’s muddy in spots. I slid 2x trying to feed today. 



OneFineAcre said:


> If you just got her on Monday, it could be "shipping fever", which is basically a "cold".
> I would check her temperature and if she doesn't have a fever you could see if she can fight it off.
> If she has a fever or it gets worse you could treat with antibiotics.  You could call a vet or, you can get LA 200 from Tractor Supply


 closest vet is a hour away. I’ll try to corner her in the morning and check. What would be the dose for LA200?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 27, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Clear and runny. I’ve not been able to catch her. She’s a bit wild. And it’s been raining hard the last couple days so it’s muddy in spots. I slid 2x trying to feed today.
> 
> closest vet is a hour away. I’ll try to corner her in the morning and check. What would be the dose for LA200?



If she has a fever and you need to use thr LA 200, directions should be on the bottle,


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 27, 2019)

Eye is nasty this morning. Was not this bad last night. No running nose so maybe it was from eating. I am now thinking pink eye


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 27, 2019)

With Pink eye they normally get cloudy, not goopy like that.
LA 200 would be the best treatment for pink eye too.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 27, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> With Pink eye they normally get cloudy, not goopy like that.
> LA 200 would be the best treatment for pink eye too.


Ok, I plan on getting that today anyway to have on hand. I’ll get some of that in her once I get home.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If she has a fever and you need to use thr LA 200, directions should be on the bottle,


 dosing is for cows and swine on back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 27, 2019)

@OneFineAcre  what is the dosage ?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 27, 2019)

I just realized LA200 is a tetracycline and can cause trouble with bone growth and teeth in young animals. Is there something else I can give her? She was born in February.

Penicillin?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 28, 2019)

Today she looks like nothing happened


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 28, 2019)

Guess her "cold" is gone, congradulatios


----------

